# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Composite timber screen

## JB1

Hi all, 
I need to install screening over my 1st storey windows as part of the building permit for my new house. 
Whilst I love natural timber (and have used it extensively in my new house) it's not so practical to be sanding and oiling timber slats 4 metres off the ground. 
I wouldn't imagine any hardwood looking too good on the west facing screen after 12 months. 
Can anyone recommend a brand/supplier in Melbourne for composite timber. 
I may go pine on the northern facing window screen and then ripping it off after I get the certificate of occupancy! lol But I would like to keep the West facing screen as it's practical for blocking out the summer sun. 
My other option is to use hardwood and paint it.      
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## Gaza

Timber look aluminum would be another option nothing to Do once it's up

----------


## shauck

You could use steel frame and mesh screen.

----------


## JB1

I never knew there was aluminum look timber (apart from garage doors).  
I will need to investigate this. 
Rightly or wrongly, I don't think mesh will look good, it will look more like for security rather than privacy/shade.  
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Some of the early attempts at producing composite timber from recycled plastics were a bit ordinary, but they have improved a lot in last 2 years,
finding the right colour and texture can still be a bit of a challenge though. 
If you for the aluminium make sure any cuts are treated or you have white corrosion lines or ends at joints or cuts. Also make sure the screws are monel or are insulated to prevent the reaction due to dissimilar metals.  
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## shauck

Clik

----------

